# help ich!!



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

what to do when only 2 blu rams come down with ich and my other 2 doz fish don't and i have a 110g tank and i'm short person i can't even touch the bottom of the tank with a ladder, is it safe to use copper in a planted tank, lfs says to use aquari-sol in a planted tank, will this be safe to use with all my plants


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think that Maracide is safe for plants. You'll want to do a blackout during the dosage. Anyone know if that is safe for plants?

I know copper is a no-no.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't understand why you can't use the standard blue/green ich medicine, like Rid-ich. I've heard that it's okay for plants, used it in my setup. Granted turned the water blue for a few days, but stuck some carbon in the filter, cleared it right away. And also the ich is gone too!

Sully


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sully said:


> I don't understand why you can't use the standard blue/green ich medicine, like Rid-ich. I've heard that it's okay for plants, used it in my setup. Granted turned the water blue for a few days, but stuck some carbon in the filter, cleared it right away. And also the ich is gone too!
> 
> Sully


Sorry I wasn't more clear...this is also what I was suggesting; only a different brand.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah, I understand. I thought your brand was for general antibotics. Both medications will work, and no pose any problems. I can see clearly now.  

Sully!


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

Just to add a question on here...I haven't had any ich problems since I've had planted tanks, but I just thought I'd ask in case it eventually comes up.

Are UV sterilizers effective against ich? For example, if I put a UV sterilizer on a tank with ich, and crank the temperature, will this kill the ich when they are in the free-swimming form?


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

My guess is Yes. UV generally kills alot of microorganisms, so I don't see why it wouldn't kill ich forms. Raising the temp would also help, b/c what that does is speed of the ich's lifecycle, thereby killing them before they reproduce. But ich organisms will always be in the water no mater what, if the conditions are right they will appear, like algae. Using the UV + heat will make the conditions difficult for them. 

SUlly


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i seen an ad for Aquari-Sol to be safe for plants, any one use this before, i guess my next thing to get for tax time is a uv light


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

inkslinger said:


> i seen an ad for Aquari-Sol to be safe for plants, any one use this before, i guess my next thing to get for tax time is a uv light


No, Aquari-Sol contains copper. Use the medicines containing malachite green like we already suggested. Copper will definitely and without a doubt kill all of your plants. Ask me how I know.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Inkslinger...I've used the salt/heat method with great success in a planted tank. Here is the link... http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=fishwhat


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

AaronT said:


> No, Aquari-Sol contains copper. Use the medicines containing malachite green like we already suggested. Copper will definitely and without a doubt kill all of your plants. Ask me how I know.


ditto...crypts first to go...plants not withstanding. shrimps as well...expensive lesson.

salt is best as trenac suggested...


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i ended useing the aquari-sol ,i raised the temp up to 86' for a week and added the aquari-sol everynight for the week had no problem with my plants or my fishand the ich was gone


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Same here, I just used Aquarisol for a week, upped the temp, ich all gone, plants intact. Shrimp OK too!

Maybe you folks who killed your plants/shrimp used too much. It says 12 DROPS PER 10 GALLONS. That's not very much.


----------

